# What type of energy does your fursona give out?



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 27, 2019)

Melisa radiates soft clam unconditional love to other anthros near her.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

not a good question
not a bad one either but..If I had to be honest
"Enough to fill an atomic bomb"


----------



## Simo (Jul 27, 2019)

He likes to tease and joke, and to try to make others feel happy...and also, help them feel understood, and included, as much as he can. And to be somebody ya might reach out to, even as he has had to reach out to others.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2019)

Electric and nuclear energy in the form of a red glow


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 27, 2019)

Thermal, chemical, kinetic, etc.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 27, 2019)

Blue can radiate with magical power and obviously some heat, or a lot of heat if he chooses to heat himself up..


----------



## Joni (Jul 27, 2019)

Dreammaker33 said:


> radiates







:V


----------



## Nigel (Jul 27, 2019)

Stress.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 27, 2019)

Happiness and kindness


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2019)

Rebellious energy


----------



## Vamux (Jul 27, 2019)

Anger.


----------



## Simo (Jul 27, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> Rebellious energy



That's funny...I always thiuht ya gave out more of a playful, yet restrained, calm energy...

I will have to revert back to my teen/punk years, and give you some rebellious lessons


----------



## Lysirell (Jul 27, 2019)

My sona radiates pure love to anyone having a bad time, as he loves to see people happy, even if that means hurting himself. He also encourages anyone to try following their dreams and not giving up with anything.
Though, he has such a great sense of humour, and mostly spreads positivity, but he's lots of times afraid of showing himself to other people.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2019)

Simo said:


> That's funny...I always thiuht ya gave out more of a playful, yet restrained, calm energy...
> 
> I will have to revert back to my teen/punk years, and give you some rebellious lessons



This place is infinitely more accepting and less controlling than others, so there's rarely a time I need that kind of attitude here. As a character in his own world, my sona behaves that way more often.

But sometimes openly hateful people join this forum and they deserve nothing but a middle finger from me.


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 27, 2019)

Lust


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jul 27, 2019)

Y’know that like super sweet old couple that you would meet out in a campground or somewhere like that? Just super happy and comforting to be around. Yeah, Something like that.

Or explosive anxiety haha.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 27, 2019)

Edgy teenage apathy

Joking

I like to consider my aura or energy affable. A little snarky at times, but welcoming and good humored.
Usually more interested in what the other person has to say rather than talking on and on about myself.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 27, 2019)

She is calming and friendly, she likes to make people feel welcome, especially if they're unfamiliar with the place.  
However, she does not tolerate fools, and if someone betrays her she is not quick to forgive them or trust them again.  
She is slow to anger, but if you make her mad, she can be terrifying.
Maelstrom is confident and sexy, but not showy.  She doesn't flaunt or perform.  She'd rather let someone else be the center of attention.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 27, 2019)

He gives off a calm and easygoing sort of energy until you really get to know him. Then his rebellious nature starts to show.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 28, 2019)

He exudes pure arrogance.






Just stare at this magnificent cocky bastard!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 28, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> He exudes pure arrogance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The clash between this picture and your comical profile pic is funny


----------



## Drawmander (Jul 28, 2019)

Chaotic good


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

He brings vengeance and more Flames than the Ghost Rider


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

_Well, eh, technically uhh..._




*Positive*


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 29, 2019)

Uh, thermal?


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 29, 2019)

"Please leave me alone" energy

...or wait, that's my rl self..


----------



## Keefur (Jul 29, 2019)

Bad pun energy.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 7, 2019)

Unconditional love as well... but not of the "soft clam" variety. 

Sorry, had to tease OP for that typo. Honestly, it'd be something to witness. ^^


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2019)

Snark and farts.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 7, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> He exudes pure arrogance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you would have said obnoxygen >w>


----------



## Tonkat (Aug 7, 2019)

Lazy, chill and dumb energy


----------



## Arnak (Aug 7, 2019)

An unsettling aura of arcane energy


----------



## Wabbajax (Aug 7, 2019)

Introverted charismatic energy. Or something.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 7, 2019)

Bisexual Disaster Energy


----------



## Tonkat (Aug 8, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Bisexual Disaster Energy


The best kind of energy!!


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 8, 2019)

Positive, passionate, sometimes confused


----------



## Tyno (Aug 8, 2019)

Thermal since he's warm blooded :V


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 8, 2019)

Overtaxed gay energy with a sprinkle of "whatever you felt when you ran headfirst into something".


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 8, 2019)

Also, eccentric bisexual energy


----------



## Peach's (Aug 10, 2019)

Big forest energies


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 11, 2019)

A self-centered and reserved one that explodes through his fingertips musically


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 11, 2019)

No one is around to help.
Life is hard, life is stressful.
I need peace and tranquility.
I don't have to prove myself to anyone.
No one is around to cuddle.
Life is tough, life is lonely.
I need love and cuddles.




(Basically I am your peace and tranquility, now hug me cuties.)

*And lots of fluff energy.*


----------



## Anibusvolts (Aug 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> No one is around to help.
> Life is hard, life is stressful.
> I need peace and tranquility.
> I don't have to prove myself to anyone.
> ...




*The best kind!
**_Jumps at Smexy to give constant love and cuddles_*


----------



## Pastel Gothine (Aug 12, 2019)

ur local pastel goth energy


----------



## MaetheDragon (Aug 12, 2019)

Good vibe energy. I wanna have fun!


----------



## Lithio (Aug 12, 2019)

Well to be honest he mostly absorbs energy.


----------



## DrachAttack (Aug 13, 2019)

Drach, is very chill, confident, and pretty serious though he definitely has his moments where he jokes about


----------



## MetroFox2 (Aug 13, 2019)

While Sakara may have an aura of kindness to him, ultimately the strongest energy that radiates from his primitive hide is his stench.


----------



## Quazaril (Dec 2, 2019)

the kiind of energy that says "pls dont go near me i can make black holes i dont want you to die"
other than that he a memelord


----------



## Skittles (Dec 2, 2019)

Floof energy. Happy, excitable and kind. The sort of energy that feels like a good friend or close someone giving you a duvet and hot chocolate with marshmellows on a winter day.


----------



## Joni (Dec 2, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Floof energy.


*energetic floof noises*


----------



## Leeze (Dec 2, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Floof energy. Happy, excitable and kind. The sort of energy that feels like a good friend or close someone giving you a duvet and hot chocolate with marshmellows on a winter day.


Conan, what is best in life?


----------



## Tenné (Dec 2, 2019)

Dark energy, duh. Scientists have yet to determine what I am.


----------



## Leeze (Dec 2, 2019)

It would probably be a fairly oxymoronic type of energy, mischievously calming and relaxing.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 2, 2019)

Clear unease as this guy can be unpredictable. Declare war and he will shake his head but knock his hat off on ground and you might get stabbed.


----------



## Universe (Dec 2, 2019)

Peace and harmony in a golden glow


----------



## Sparklehound (Dec 2, 2019)

Think of any 3OH!3 song as a physical entity


----------



## Tyll'a (Dec 3, 2019)

Generally, none at all.  If he's using his magic, then that emits a bit of energy.  But when he's angry, you can tell from the sheer amount of rage.  That's the general cue for his enemies to run for their lives.  And usually fail.


----------



## KyoCat (Dec 3, 2019)

Embarrassed/Angry


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 7, 2019)

Well I've revamped my fursona's backstory, her's has changed a lot.
Right now the working story is that her father's a panther demon (which is why she's naturally bigger than most normal domestic cat species), and mom's descended from a race of cat fairies or anthropomorphic fela flies (fela-flies are a cat species I made up...I'll have to explain more about them, haha!) Her most powerful form is one she hates (she turns into a cute sparkly unicorn fairy cat with rainbows), but she avoids using the demon powers as she's afraid to use them. But she enjoys a good fight/challenge all the same and prefers to work her physical body, and do melee/energy attacks instead. She only taps into those natural inherited powers as a last resort...like if the planet is about to be destroyed.

So if I'd have to guess I'd say either dark energy or fairy energy...or a combination of both.


----------



## Thrar'Ixauth (Dec 7, 2019)

He's a paladin, so Divine warmth.


----------



## Positron (Dec 7, 2019)

Pure gay energy uwu


----------



## Positron (Dec 7, 2019)

Jk, he gives off a strange alien energy that fills you with unbridled curiosity and the abbitt to see things you normally wouldn't be able to


----------



## FatalBlackRose (Dec 10, 2019)

A dreary but calm sort of energy, seems to usually dampen others moods or make them quite tired and content, just depends.


----------



## puddinsticks (Dec 11, 2019)

I'd like to think she radiates cozy Fall vibes.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 11, 2019)

Professionalism. Conor's calm and in control of himself and the situation at all times.


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 11, 2019)

...


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 11, 2019)

Thicc boi energy


----------



## Raever (Dec 15, 2019)

Coy, snarky, a bit off her rocker, but she genuinely tries to help on occasion. Whether it works out or not is a different story. She usually looks like she's ready to sink her teeth into something...or someone. Calm, aloof, but highly curious around new things.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 18, 2019)

Those down feathers are excellent insulators. 



I'll say, lighthearted enthusiasm.


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Dec 19, 2019)

Positive and loving energies that are off the charts.  Even the most stubborn people in the world cannot resist it.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 19, 2019)

Gay energy


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 19, 2019)

Dig Bick energy


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Dec 19, 2019)

The crackling, ever changing force of the warp..... Also rainbows.


----------



## mrgrtt123 (Dec 19, 2019)

The positive fursona, I am not that sure if it due to the fact that it almost my favorite holiday of the year.


----------



## Bucky0310 (Dec 21, 2019)

Asher is crazy and I love him for it, he also inspires me. He's very positive and sweet and loves to spread it out


----------



## Deathless (Dec 22, 2019)

Chaotic neutral energy


----------



## Mambi (Dec 22, 2019)

Playful silliness and happiness, with a passion for life and fun.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Dec 23, 2019)

Vaguely menacing energy, with a side of ferret shenanigans.


----------



## hazmat_doormat (Apr 24, 2020)

Hopefully not nuclear energy, but you never can tell with Doormat.


----------

